# What's up with the alcohol content in Rescue Remedy?



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

I mean, it's 27%. Doesn't that seem like a lot? NightQuil (or the equivalent type of thing) has about 10%.

I like Rescue Remedy. I use it to help me relax so I don't get migraines so often. But my DH kind of jokes about the alcohol content - that it's not so much those flowers or herbs or whatever else is in there that is doing the trick - it's the alcohol.

I mean, how about a nice glass of wine instead?









Hey, I'm not trying to be snarky...







But does anyone think this, too? Does anyone see the irony or know what I'm talking about?

Does anyone think the alcohol content is really no big deal and that RR is fine for what ails you? I mean, I'm open to hearing that RR is completely valid to use - I hate thinking it only works because the alcohol is really doing the job, KWIM?

Just curious...


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

I wondered about this, too. I'm pregnant and I'm using RR pretty frequently... I didn't notice the alcohol content until about a week ago... I knew it smelled like alcohol, but somehow I just never looked. Seems strange to me, but I know that many people here give it to their wee ones. I don't get it.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

you only use a few drops, you couldn't even get a whole shot out of a bottle, no biggie.


----------



## zen_monster (May 4, 2006)

Alcohol is used as a preservative to prevent spoilage.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Personally, I stay away from it. Never used it, never will.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

The amount of Nyquil or something similar that you take is much, much larger than the amount of RR you would take. A TBSP or even more as compared to a drop of two. So you would actually get quite a bit more alcohol from the Nyquil than the RR.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It's a preservative. IF you are concerned you can use it topically, in bathwater or put it in boiling water to burn off the alcohol. It is also just as effective to put four drops in a 16 ounces of water as to put 4 drops under your tongue. I have no issue giving it to my kiddos. I would be far more concerned with OTC meds.

It also comes in a cream or pastilles if that helps.


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
Personally, I stay away from it. Never used it, never will.

May I ask why you stay away from it? Is it because of the alcohol content, or do you just not like it? I found it to be a lifesaver through this pregnancy. Obviously not as effective as the medications I was on before, but it's the best/safest option for me and baby.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

You can also dilute it, without it changing RR's effectiveness.

You get a 1 oz bottle with a dropper lid. Fill it with distilled water, then add 4 drops of RR. Use the new, diluted RR just like you would regular RR. Only you have to refrigerate it, because it doesn't have the preservative (alcohol).

I've done this for alcoholic friends who really, really, needed RR but didn't want to rise four drops of alcohol.


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
Personally, I stay away from it. Never used it, never will.

Yes, I am curious, too. Would you be so kind as to explain why?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I never worry about it. A couple drops is so little...

-Angela


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringMe* 
May I ask why you stay away from it? Is it because of the alcohol content, or do you just not like it? I found it to be a lifesaver through this pregnancy. Obviously not as effective as the medications I was on before, but it's the best/safest option for me and baby.

Just the alcohol content. I don't ingest anything with alcohol. That's just me.

No worries, I haven't found any studies saying Rescue Rememdy damages people or anything, if I had, I would have definitely shared them.


----------

